# Towing with 2009 Murano



## lljjmm (Jun 12, 2012)

How well does the Murano (2009) pull and handle while pulling?

looking to pull a 6x10 cargo trailer, single axle.

Does it pull well within its rating? Sufficient power? Transmission OK?


----------

